# Doxa - Seiko Hybrids



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

These are the latest mods I have been working on:










Black Doxa

7548 factory finish case

Custom black sharkhunter dial

Type I black Yao hands

6309 movement

Timefactor black Darlena strap (white stitching)

Orange Doxa

7548 bead blasted case

Custom orange 300T dial

Type I black Yao hands

6309 movement

Timefactor black Dreadnough strap (orange stitching)

Sorry for the bad pix, did not have time to set the light box up...

Thanks

deano


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice Deano, nice indeed!

Well done, the black one is killer.









Cheers

Jacob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Deano









Good job!!


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Very nice Deano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you have a really nice Orange RLT/Doxa hybrid Jason???

Nice watches Deano...









Joli.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool man, love the orange one.

andy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Deano - I like both of those very much









By the way Deano - many thanks for the bezel insert it's much appreciated. Apologies for not letting you know sooner that it had arrived but I've been very busy at work (& after work decorating







!) recently. I haven't had chance to do anything with the insert yet but when I have I'll post some pics - many thanks again


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Deano

They both look really great.

One question though, and excuse my ignorance if Iâ€™m being a bit thick....

Is Doxa not a trade name itself, so did you have to sacrifice two Doxas (or would that be Doxi) to build the watches, Or is Doxa just the name of the Dial??

Thanks

Bill


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

bill said:


> Deano
> 
> They both look really great.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill

Good question...

The dial are made by a third parts using a Seiko dial that fits the 6309/7548 case. Do they basically copy the design right onto the dial, then the dial drops right into the watch on top of the movement.

So I did not bust up two Doxas for the dials... plus I expect the dial feet would be in the wrog place..

Thanks for the +comments

deano


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a lovely pair Deano







I see that you've gone through your Seiko's phase, and now moving on to the Seiko Hybrids









Black one just pips the orange one for me


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

They both look terrific Deano, I admire your skill in putting these together.

The hands really suit the dial, I bet your chuffed with your handy work









Being on the wagon as an ex watch collector  , I think I need to appraise my current situation and add one of those to my wish list.

If you get bored with either let me know.

Derek

(ex-watch collector - but want, no - need the following

Zenith Rainbow Chrono - just like Rogers

Sinn 913

Doxa/Seiko Hybrid)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Derek you keep falling off mate!









Nice Deano, I'd prefer date only but very nice all the same.


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Great! combination there! love both of them!


----------



## PXM (Mar 9, 2006)

very nice job









-c-


----------

